# It was going so well....



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

I have had sugar for about 6 months, and she was starting to get the pad training...Then we got Cosmo...and it all went down hill, I gave her time and tryed to relearn her and him both, but its like they don't care...sugar uses that pad 50% of the time, but cosmo NEVER uses it..I have 2 pads one they pee on, and one they poop on (they don't like to use 1 for both?) but cosmo and sugar both use the poop pad 50% of the time.....i don't yell at them cause i know it will cause them to hide and do it...maybe thay just need a lil' bit more time..i don't know? i just wanted to vent.

~thanx


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My experiance is that it takes TIME and love, love and more love. Limit the area they can be in first. Praise and praise and more praise for going on the pad. 

Good luck, it CAN happen.









Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You have to prevent them from having an accident. I put pads in a pen if I'm not training the dog for outdoors so they can't miss. Don't potty, in the crate or 20 and try again.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I feel for you, Matilda went through a time where she would pee wherever, lately she has been so good about going outside, who knows. I wish you the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I do not use "pads" for my dogs. I know nothing about using them, some pet owners say they are the best, some do not like them. Have you tryied taking your dogs outside to go "potty" It can be a pain in bad weather, but they do get use to it, and there are so many smells and areas of interest , that they seem to "mark" their territory fairly fast. Perhaps you do not have room to let them outdoors, or have other animals in the neighborhood, taking them outside would not work. We have had 2 Malteses. As puppies they started the usual making messes in the house. As soon as they did, we took a rolled up newspaper and GENTLY tapped them on the rear and took them outside on a leash. If they did something outside, we praised them and gave them a piece of dog food when they came in. If they did not do their business outside, they came in and got nothing. It takes a lot of patienca, putting on coats, rainy & snowy weather, etc. but they learn rather quickly . Both our dogs go and sit or stand by the door when they have to go. We have a cable trolley they run on, so have a nice size area to run around in. When they come in , they always get a treat. The outside method works for us, but there are those who do not like it. You have find the best method for you. Keep working on it, good luck.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow there is yet another thread about hitting dogs--the third one in the past two days! I also recall seeing another one a while back... I responded to one of the posts where this was mentioned yesterday simply saying that hitting these babies is not the answer to any training problem, as did others. In all FOUR of the posts of this nature, others seemed to be as upset and appalled as I was about this. I am somewhat new here, but I read here awhile before I joined, and I think I am correct in saying that the wonderful people in this forum do not use nor appreciate this method. Everyone of course is entitled to voice their opinions here, and I really am not trying to start something, we sure don't need any more drama here, but seeing repeated posts about hitting or "tapping" is very upsetting. I especially don't think it should be given as advice! This is the first time I've ever spoken up about something here, but I really had to say something on this subject.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

i tried pad training Boom, but he simply wouldn't have it. I gave up and we go outside now. I take him . when I first get up, my hubby takes him around 1, then i take him about 6 and lastly about 9 so we can go to bed. 

He was happier this way, and I've learned to just kinda deal with it.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

When Bucky was having problems pottying on the floor - I took his exercise pen and made it into a small area, just large enough to house his potty box containing his pad, his bed and his food and water. After a short period of time that he was very good about going on the pad, I enlarged his area to give him more floor space. Each time he would use the pad 2 times without going on the floor, the area got larger until 2 days later, when he was given his run of the kitchen and family room again. It seemed to work well for him.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

It takes time and they are both so young. When Lacey first came home she was in an exercise pen with her peepad. When she would wake up she was put on her pad. When she would go she was praised and praised. I would play with her but after about 20 minutes back in the pen, I knew she was just a little thing and she needed to go. I wouldn't take her out again until she did her business. Lacey is now a little over 2. She knows how to ask to go outside to do her business, but if no one is home or it is in the middle of the night she still uses her pad. It just takes lots of time and praise. If I couldn't keep a constant eye on Lacey she was put into her exercise pen so she couldn't have an accident. That is not to say she didn't have some, but I just cleaned those up and we went about our business as usual.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Wow there is yet another thread about hitting dogs--the third one in the past two days! I also recall seeing another one a while back... I responded to one of the posts where this was mentioned yesterday simply saying that hitting these babies is not the answer to any training problem, as did others. In all FOUR of the posts of this nature, others seemed to be as upset and appalled as I was about this. I am somewhat new here, but I read here awhile before I joined, and I think I am correct in saying that the wonderful people in this forum do not use nor appreciate this method. Everyone of course is entitled to voice their opinions here, and I really am not trying to start something, we sure don't need any more drama here, but seeing repeated posts about hitting or "tapping" is very upsetting. I especially don't think it should be given as advice! This is the first time I've ever spoken up about something here, but I really had to say something on this subject.[/B]



here here!!!!!! I could not agree more. 

We must remember here that our little ones are tiny....and hitting any dog is wrong, but hitting a 4lb - 7lb one is a crime.... There are too many knowledgable people who say this is very wrong for the animal.


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so OFFENDED....hitting a dog, just like hitting a child, is never right, however gently this might be. Fifi is now a certified service dog, obedient and devoted, and we never hit her in order to learn something. Hitting is hitting, and as a teacher, a mother and a Maltese owner, it is never an option. Enough of this: as some said, we see too many of these postings around....Let's be responsible.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

well thanks for the help







, but i think we kinda got off subject







..lol..

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Comso


----------

